# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الأبواب المغلقة تصنع الجريمة الإلكترونية والانترنت يهدد الأمن القومي‏..‏ (مقالة)

## hazem mohamed

انتظرنا كثيرا صدور تشريع وقوانين يمكنها التعامل مع الجرائم المستحدثة باستخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية وتطبيقاتها سواء كانت عن طريق الانترنت أو الهواتف المحمولة والذكية فهذه الجرائم غاية في الخطورة وتضرب المجتمع في شبابه واقتصاده بل وتثير الشائعات وتنشر الأعمال الفاضحة, وعدم وجودها يزرع الخوف في قلوب المستثمرين الأجانب خوفا من التلاعب ببياناتهم وعقودهم وتعاملاتهم المادية عن طريق الانترنت, وقام نواب الحرية والعدالة بالمطالبة بسرعة مناقشة التشريع لاستصدار قانون لمكافحة هذه الجرائم الحديثة, وقامت تحقيقات الأهرام بتناول الموضوع من جميع جوانبه مع المختصين.. وينادي العلماء والقانونيون بضرورة تثقيف الأجيال وتضييق الفجوة التكنولوجية بين الآباء والمعلمين والوعاظ من ناحية والأطفال والشباب من ناحية أخري.. لقد سبقتنا كثير من دول المنطقة في سن قوانين متخصصة لوقف هذا الطوفان من الجرائم التي تتم خلف الأبواب المغلقة التي تفتح الباب علي مصراعية لجهنم تحرق المجتمع...

كثير من التساؤلات نطرحها علي القانونيين والمختصين في مكافحة الجرائم الالكترونية فيقول المستشار عادل ماجد نائب رئيس محكمة النقض: مما لاشك فيه أن ما شهدته مصر من محاكمات في العديد من القضايا المهمة, وما تم من إجراءات بشأن العديد من الجرائم قد أثبت قصور منظومة العدالة الجنائية عن بلوغ أهدافها. ولا نعيب في ذلك قضاءنا المصري أو قضاته الذين يبذلون أقصي ما في وسعهم لمحاولة لمواجهة تلك الجرائم وردع مرتكبيها, بل إننا نعزي هذا إلي قصور أو نقص الأدوات اللازمة لتحقيق تلك الأهداف, ومنها القصور التشريعي في مكافحة الحديث من الجرائم ومنها جرائم تقنية المعلومات والتي يطلق عليها مجازا الجرائم الالكترونية.

ولا ينكر أحد أن تقدم الدول في العصر الحديث يقاس به بتطور نظم المعلومات الالكترونية لديها, إذ أنها تساعد علي تشجيع وتسهيل المعاملات والمراسلات الالكترونية بما يسهم في سرعة إنجاز المعاملات التجارية والأعمال البنكية وغيرها من مجالات أخري تسهم في تعزيز الاقتصاد الوطني. وبالتالي فإن الإخفاق في مكافحة الجرائم الالكترونية وإحكام السيطرة علي مرتكبيها يمكن أن يشل من تلك المعاملات بما يؤثر سلبا علي أنشطة الاستثمار وعلي الاقتصاد الوطني. ولذلك اهتمت العديد من الدول بإصدار تشريعات مكافحة الجرائم الالكترونية, ولا نعني بذلك الدول الغربية فقط, بل أيضا العديد من الدول النامية. بل إن هناك من الدول العربية مثل دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة سبقتنا في هذا المجال فأصدرت تشريعا متكاملا في شأن مكافحة جرائم تقينة المعلومات هو القانون الاتحادي رقم2 لسنة.2006 ومما يؤسف له أن ذلك التطور لم يصب التشريع المصري بعد. وإنني أعد ذلك أحد التحديات التي تواجه منظومة العدالة الجنائية في مصر الذي ظلت بلا تطوير في عهد النظام السابق فترة طويلة من الزمان, سواء فيما يتعلق بالقواعد الموضوعية المتعلقة بالتجريم والعقاب أو القواعد الإجرائية, مما ترتب علي ذلك عجزها عن ملاحقة الخطير والمستحدث من الجرائم الالكترونية التي ترتبط في الكثير من الأحيان بجرائم الفساد مما أدي إلي ضياع وتهريب الأموال للخارج وعجز منظومة العدالة الجنائية في صورتها الحالية عن استردادها.

تشريعات منظمة
وأهمية وجود تشريعات تنظم المسائل المتقدمة أن تقنيات المعلومات يمكن أن يكون استخدامها جريمة في حد ذاته كما إذا تم استخدامها في تدمير شبكات أو نظم المعلومات. كما قد تشكل وسيلة للإعداد لارتكاب الخطير من الجرائم, فعلي سبيل المثال يتم استغلال وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة في جمع أو نقل أو تحويل الأموال, بقصد استخدامها في تمويل الأعمال الإرهابية أو للتحريض عليها, بل وتجنيد أفراد الجماعات الإرهابية. ولذلك ورغم أن الارتكان إلي هذه الوسائل قد يشكل طبقا للقواعد العامة في التجريم والعقاب محض أعمال تحضيرية, خاصة إذا لم يتم ارتكاب الجريمة المقصودة, فقد حرص المشرع الوطني في العديد من الدول, علي اعتبار الصور المتقدمة جرائم في حد ذاتها خلافا للقواعد العامة المعمول بها في هذا الشأن, فالمشرع يعاقب عليها دون أن يعلق ذلك علي وقع الجريمة الأصلية, باعتبارها من جرائم الخطر. إلا أنه من اللازم عند تجريم الصور السابقة أن يؤدي التجريم إلي منع ارتكاب جريمة شديدة الخطورة يمكن أن تلحق الأذي بمصلحة قانونية مهمة كأمن الدولة وسلامتها أو سلامة المجتمع, وأن يصيغ نصوص التجريم بألفاظ منضبطة واضحة الدلالة لا تحتمل التفسير الموسع, لضمان ألا تكون العقوبة أداة تعصف بالحريات.

قصور القوانين

وعلي الرغم من القصور الذي تعانيه التشريعات المصرية في تجريم هذه الطائفة من الجرائم المستحدثة, فإن لنا تجربة ناجحة في مجال جرائم تقنية المعلومات والاتجار بالبشر عندما تبين للمشرع المصري خطورة استخدام وسائل تقنية المعلومات ومنها الانترنت في استدراج الضحايا خاصة الأطفال والتغرير بهم لاستغلالهم في جرائم جنسية وغيرها من الجرائم المخلة بالعرض, فجرم في نص المادة116 مكررا( أ) من قانون الطفل رقم12 لسنة1996 المعدل بالقانون رقم126 لسنة2008 استخدام الحاسب الآلي أو الانترنت أو شبكات المعلومات أو غيرها من الوسائل الالكترونية في نشر أو ترويج أنشطة أو أعمال إباحية تتعلق بتحريض الأطفال أو استغلالهم في الدعارة والأعمال الإباحية أو التشهير بهم أو بيعهم, أو لتعريضهم للانحراف أو تسخيرهم في ارتكاب الجرائم أو علي القيام بأنشطة أو أعمال غير مشروعة أو منافية للآداب, ولو لم تقع الجريمة فعلا, علي خلاف القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالإشتراك في الجرائم والتي تستلزم لإيقاع العقاب وقوع الجريمة, علي النحو الذي أشرنا إليه سابقا. والعقوبة المقررة للأفعال المتقدمة هي الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين والغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه. وبالنظر إلي ما يترتب علي الأفعال المتقدمة من نتائج وخيمة علي الضحايا التي قد تودي بحياتهم أو تقضي علي مستقبلهم فإنه من اللازم تغليظ العقاب علي هذه الطائفة من الجرائم الالكترونية, خاصة إذا تسبب الجاني في إلحاق أي جرم جسيم بالضحية.

إن القضاء المصري قد أثر علي مر العقود علي غيره من النظم القضائية في الدول المحيطة, وأسهم في تطويرها وتطورها, وقد آن الوقت لكي ينعم قضاة مصر بالأدوات التي تعينهم علي تحقيق العدالة الجنائية الناجزة من خلال تطوير منظومة العدالة الجنائية وتحديثها. فالعدالة لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا بتوافر قاعدة تشريعية تلبي احتياجات المجتمع وتتواءم مع التطورات الجديدة والمستجدات الدولية والمحلية, وتضمن توافر تنظيم قضائي فعال يصون الحقوق ويحمي الحريات.

وسائل إلكترونية خطيرة

ويكشف لنا الدكتور محمد الألفي رئيس الجمعية المصرية لمكافحة جرائم المعلومات والانترنت الكثير من الحقائق حول هذا النوع من الجرائم وسد الفجوة التكنولوجية مما يستلزم سرعة إصدار قانون يوقف طوفان هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة اجتماعيا وسياسيا واقتصاديا, فيقول إن تزايد ظاهرة الاستخدامات غير الآمنة والشبكات والمعلوماتية والانترنت مع ظهور خدمات شبكات الاتصالات مثل التليفون المحمول والهواتف الذكية والبلاك باري والتطبيقات الذكية صاحب ذلك ظهور أنماط جديدة من الجريمة المعلوماتية, ومع تزايد وتفاعل مستخدمي الانترنت مع الشبكات الاجتماعية علي الصفحات الالكترونية أو مايطلق عليها ويب فرآ أيضا تنامي ظهور الجريمة عبر الانترنت بشكل ملحوظ في الآونة الأخيرة من التشويش علي البث الإعلامي والفضائي علي الأقمار الصناعية الإعلامية, وأيضا مع وجود إحصاءات مدققة من مراكز معلومات مجلس الوزراء والإحصاءات البحثية لوزارة الاتصالات ومؤسسةIDC الاحصائية وهي مؤسسة أمريكية تعمل في مجالات الأبحاث وتقديم إحصاءات حول الموضوعات المستحدثة والتي تبين أن مستخدمي تكنولوجيا المعلومات يبدأون من عمر9 سنوات, ومن هنا ظهرت فجوة بين هذا المستخدم وعدم وجود تدريب وتأهيل وتثقيف للاستخدام الأمن لتكنولوجيا المعلومات.

أطفال النت والمحمول

فمن المتصور تلاميذ الصف الرابع الابتدائي أصبحوا جاهزين لاستخدام صفحات الفيس بوك والشبكات الاجتماعية وتطبيقات الهواتف الذكية وتحميل قنوات الأقمار الصناعية من خلال ذلك أصبح عرضة لانتهاك خصوصيته ويكون ضحية لارتكاب بعض الجرائم المعلوماتية ابتداء من عرض مادة اباحية عليه مرورا بانتهاك خصوصيته وابتزازه بها وأصبح عرضة ليكون ضحية ويتم الحصول علي رقم البطاقة الائتمانية التي يستخدمها بنظام الدفع الإلكتروني للحصول علي ألعاب أو خدمات أو تطبيقات دون وعي أو مراقبة من الأهل, هنا تأتي حتمية إصدار قانون لمكافحة الجريمة المعلوماتية مع ضرورة تدريب وتأهيل أولياء الأمور علي كيفية المتابعة المعنوية والاجتماعية داخل المنازل بما يطلق عليها ثقافة الباب المفتوح, حيث إنتهت دراسات علم الاجتماع إلي أن أهم عناصر المكافحة التأهيل فبل الوقوع في ظاهرة إدمان الانترنت مع إعطاء الثقة للأبناء بجميع أشكالها لكن أطلب منه ترك الباب مفتوح ولامانع من حدوث أكثر من مداخلة مع الأبناء دون اقتحام خصوصيته بل إعطاؤه احساس بالمشاركة والتدخل بالرأي لتضييق الفجوة الرقمية أو سدها وهنا يظهر دور المؤسسات التعلمية فلابد من تأهيل المعلم بأسلوب غير تقليدي كما يحدث حاليا بل يتم من خلال تعليمه كيفية التعامل مع مشكلات الطلبة في الاستخدامات غير الآمنة, وهناك دور مهم للمؤسسات الدينية أو ما يطلق عليه الخطاب الديني الحديث خاصة يوم الجمعة والأحد في المساجد والكنائس بتوجيه الشباب بالطرق الصحيحة والبعد عن الأعمال التي لايقرها الدين, فالمطلوب تكييف هذه المشكلات شرعيا وإلقاء الضوء عليها, فيؤكد الوعاظ علي حرمة السرقة عن طريق النت وانتهاك الحرمات والتشهير بالأخرين وعدم نشر الشائع وتنبيههم لوجود قوانين صارمة تطبق علي هذه الجرائم وهناك وسائل حديثة يمكنها إثبات الجريمة من أي موقع.

الاستخدام الأمن
ويضيف الدكتور محمد الألفي أن لمؤسسات المجتمع المدني دور في التعامل مع ظاهرة الاستخدامات غير الآمنة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات, وهنا يظهر دور الجمعية المصرية لمكافحة جرائم المعلومات والانترنت من خلال الأنشطة العلمية والخطاب الشبابي في الأندية والجامعات والمدارس بنشر ثقافة الاستخدام الآمن للنت والتطبيقات الإلكترونية الحديثة وكانت كثيرا ما تنتهي بتوصية: أنه آن الآوان للمشرع المصري أن يقوم بإصدار قانون لمكافحة الجريمة المعلوماتية.
وبسؤال الدكتور الألفي عن محتوي التشريع المطلوب.

بقول إنه يجب أن يشمل في مواده التعريف بالمسميات المستخدمة في القانون ثم وصف الأفعال غير المشروعة أو المجرمة ووضع عقوبات لهذه الأفعال وأخيرا تفصيل القواعد الإجرائية والدليل الرقمي وحجيته في الاثبات بالإضافة إلي أن ظهور مثل هذا القانون سيكون عامل مساعد في جذب الاستثمارات وانعاش الاقتصاد المصري حيث سبقتنا الأمارات منذ6 سنوات ثم السعودية ثم السودان والجزائر وسلطنة عمان وأخيرا من30 يوما سوريا برغم المشكلات التي تمر بها, فإصدار هذا القانون يعد من عوامل جذب رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية وإنعاش منظومة التجارة الإلكترونية.

قوانين متفرقة

مع ذلك لايوجد لدينا أي قانون لحماية تداول المعلومات والأموال والأسهم والسندات والسلع والخدمات عبر الانترنت حيث يتساءل المستثمر عن قانون يحمي عقوده ومراسلاته عن طريق النت.
يؤكد: لابد أن يكون كل ذلك نصب أعين المشرع لكي يسارع بإصدار هذا القانون الذي تأخر كثيرا, وإحقاقا للحق فإن مصر لديها تشريعات مثل أقدم من الدول العربية في فروع القانون والتعاملات لكن تأخرنا في مكافحة الجريمة الإلكترونية المعلوماتية, ومصر لديها تشريعات أخري لمكافحة هذه الجريمة لكن من خلال قانون تنظيم التوقيع الإلكتروني وقانون تنظيم الاتصالات وقانون حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية وقانون الطفل وقانون العقوبات وقانون مكافحة جرائم الآداب وقانون الأحوال المدنية, مثل هذه القوانين بها نصوص متفرقة لمكافحة الجريمة المعلوماتية الإلكترونية كل فيما يخصه, وهذه النصوص قادرة علي تجريم الأفعال فقط لكنها غير كافية لمكافحة الجريمة المعلوماتية بشكل متكامل.

الشائعات والاختراق
جرائم النشر الإلكتروني متعددة وكذلك الاتصالات والانترنت فكان لابد من عرضها من وجهة نظر مختص في الحاسبات والمعلومات والاتصالات وكيفية اثباتها تكنولوجيا والإيقاع بالجاني يقول الدكتور محمد رشدي عميد كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات بجامعة عين شمس إن جريمة التشهير من خلال النت وبث معلومات مخالفة للحقيقة هذه تؤدي لشائعات وهي الأكثر انتشارا ويمكنها إيجاد أزمات وكوارث سواء من خلال الفيس بوك أو تويتر أو البريد الإلكتروني أو الشات أو التليفون المحمول أو المواقع الصحفية أو البوبات, ويشير لخطورة رسائل المحمول والشائعة تسري خلال عدة دقائق, ويمكن تزوير الصور ومقاطع الفيديو بالمنتاج والتركيب والناس للأسف تصدقها بسرعة مما يؤثر علي الحركة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية, والجريمة الثانية اختراق مواقع حكومية وبنوك وشركات والإطلاع علي أخطر الأسرار لما تحويه من إحصاءات وأرقام تخص الوطن وهذا هو ما يسمي بالاختراق الهاكينج وما يشمل من اختراق البنوك والفيزا وسحب الأموال بطرق غير شرعية عبر القنوات الإلكترونية, والجريمة الثالثة هي غسيل الأموال من خلال الانترنت بإرسال الأموال من جهة معينة لشخص ما ليرسلها لجهة ثالثة مثل الأموال المهربة وأموال تجارة المخدرات والأسلحة وغيرها, ومنذ عدة أيام تم القبض علي شاب يقوم بغسيل الأموال لسيدة بريطانية بمقابل حصوله علي نسبة من الأموال, إلي جانب ذلك يوجد طرق النصب عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني, بتحفيذ الشباب علي إرسال حوالات بمائة دولار أو أي مبالغ ليتمكنوا من كسب مليون دولار مثلا أو شراء جهاز إلكتروني غالي الثمن, ويشير لجريمة نشر الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني وعند فتح هذا البريد يتم تدمير محتويات الحاسب, وبرامج التجسس يمكنها فتح البريد الإلكتروتي والتعرف علي محتوياته, بل ويمكن سرقة المعلومات المحفوظة بالجهاز كله, وهناك برامج مخصوصة لاصطياد 

برامج التجسس.

وهناك مشكلات تخص الأمن القومي عبر الرسائل الإلكترونية وتبادل المعلومات وتجميعها وفي كثير من الحالات عن غير قصد فيوضح الدكتور محمد رشدي أن هذه الجريمة كارثية فهناك جهات تقوم بتجميع المعلومات العديدة من النت وتصنيفها, وهذا ليس معناه غلق الإنترنت لأنه مفيد ونافع للشعوب والأفراد لكن استخدامه يستلزم الاحتياط والحذر خاصة من رسائل البريد ووضع برامج للحماية من الاختراق ومضادات الفيروسات والتجسس علي الحاسب خاصة البنوك والجهات الأمنية, ويجب عدم تصديق المعلومات المغرضة إلا بعد التأكد منها ومصادرها, ويناشد الجميع بعدم وضع معلومات شخصية علي صفحات النت أو في جهاز الكمبيوتر المتصل بالشبكة العالمية فجميع المعلومات تكون مباحة ومتاحة.
وكيف يتم اكتشاف الجرائم وإثباتها لتكون دليل علي المتهم؟

اثبات الجريمة ممكن

يجيب الدكتور رشدي أنه يوجد وسائل حديثة لتتبع المكان المرسل منه وتحديد موقع الجاني من خلال رسائله من المنزل أو العمل أو أي مكان والوصول لعنوانه الإلكتروني, وبالمثل في التليفون المحمول وهو أسهل حاليا, ويطالب بعقوبات مغلطة في القانون لمنع هذه الجرائم التي ستنتشر وستظهر وسائل إلكترونية أحدث يجب أخذها في الحسبان لأن هذه الجرائم مؤذية وتسبب الرعب, خاصة انتشار الصور الفاضحة واستغلال البنات والأطفال من خلال صورهم مما يؤثر علي السمعة, ولابد من اشراك ذوي الخبرة والمتخصصين في وضع القانون لتحديد المسميات والوسائل وتوضيح توصيف الجريمة, حتي لاتكون هناك ثغرات للنفاذ منها.

الأمن القومي في المحك
وفي ختام تحقيقنا يقول الدكتور محمد الألفي إن قضية الأمن القومي لها أولوية ومنذ عدة أيام عقدنا مؤتمرا في حقوق عين شمس حضره القانونيون والمختصون من كلية الحاسبات والجمعية المصرية لمكافحة جرائم الانترنت والجمعية الدولية لمكافحة الجرائم الإلكترونية وتم طرح موضوعات وأطروحات حول المعلوماتية والأمن القومي المصري, وأكدت المناقشات علي وجود وعي وثقافة للاستخدامات الأمنة للمواقع الخاصة بالمناقشات والدردشة من خلال تجميع بعض المعلومات أو تجنيد الشباب بشكل غير مباشر, كما يوجد بعض التطبيقات والبرمجيات للشركات الأجنبية قد تستخدم من مؤسسات حكومية بلا وعي في تشغيل شبكات وأجهزة الحاسبات مما يكون عرضة للاختراق ونقل المعلومات الحساسة من خلال البرامج والتطبيقات ذات الأهداف غير المباشرة مثل تجميع بيانات السكان بمصر وتركيباتهم أو سمة معينة في المجتمع, وتناول المؤتمر عن مدي إمكانية بعض المواقع علي تصنيف البيانات الشخصية للمستخدمين, ويتم تنسيق المعلومات وربطها بالأمن القومي, مثل قضية السولار والبوتاجاز والبنزين يتم تجميع بياناتها وتصنيفها بشكل زكي قد يضر بالأمن القومي المصري.

وطالب المجتمعون ضرورة إنشاء مجلس قومي للمعلوماتية والإنترنت لحماية الأمن القومي المعلوماتي, وأهمية تأهيل رجال الضبط والشرطة وإنشاء شرطة للنت من خلال بوابة مختصة.

المصدر
http://www.ahram.org.eg/archive/Inve...ws/140673.aspx

----------

